# What Kind Of Slaw Do Make With Your Q



## Greg Rempe (Apr 30, 2005)

Steve, that's how I do mine...it is a little more creamy than some members here prefer, but, I think it varies from region to region.  I wouldn't mind trying a vineagr based slaw sometime.  Maybe Woodman will have some at this house today! [-o<


----------



## Uncle Al (Apr 30, 2005)

I make one with buttermilk, plain yougurt, and mayo. It has a nice twang and not at all watery. 

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2005)

Another Marzetti's with vinegar here, most of the time.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2005)

Juston Wilson's & Danny's Recipes are the main staple here. I can post them if any one should like them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Post 'em!!   And welcome aboard.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2005)

OK, They will be posted under sides and such.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2005)

Steve, Marzettis is the way to go.  I'm getting ready to give you a call to get directions to bring the rub over!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Here you go Bob:

http://www.marzetti.com/


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2005)

What kind of flavor is Marzettis? Vinegary or mayonasy?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What kind of flavor is Marzettis? Vinegary or mayonasy?



Nick, it's kinda of a mayonaisy based sauce with hints of sweetness and vinegar.  It's an incredibly good slaw sauce!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 1, 2005)

Dang Larry that avatar is scarring the hell out of me! LOL!

I use a creamy style coleslaw with mayo, buttermilk, apple cider vinegar,
celery salt, a little yellow mustard, a little tabasco or cayenne pepper, and just a touch of horseradish to kick it up a notch.  Serve on pulled pork sandwiches and you've got a real treat.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 1, 2005)

Steve Z said:
			
		

> Man Kloset that sounds good  =P~  Would you care to share the receipe? :grin:  Thanks Steve



Not at all Steve

*Kloset BBQr's Creamy Coleslaw*

I head of Cabbage (2 1/2 - 3 lbs)
1 Carrot

Dressing

2 Cups Mayonnaise
1 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2 Cup Buttermilk
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/4 large onion grated
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon fresh ground pepper
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 1/2 teaspoons yellow prepared mustard
1 teaspoon horseradish (or more to taste)
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper or tobasco sauce

Cut cabbage into quarters, remove stem.  Thin slicely either by hand or meat slicer.  Grate one carrot (chop into smaller pieces if desired).  Add to cabbage.

Add all dressing incredients together.  Whisk until blended.  Add creamy dressing to coleslaw.  Taste bests if stored for a few hours or more before serving.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 1, 2005)

For the _*"Marzetti's with vinegar"*_ folks ... per 1 cup of sauce, how much and what kind of vinegar do you add?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2005)

Bout the same here...I like a lot of vinegar in everything, but it's too much for most folks.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ...I like a lot of vinegar in everything, but it's too much for most folks.


 

I like it, but in moderation... 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2005)

I gotta find me some of that stuff. It sounds real good. =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 1, 2005)

Sweet!
I haven't tired the sauce before, so I picked up a couple jars. I sliced up 3/4  head, a carrott (just the wife and me, and the 2 yungins),  added a cup of Marzetti. some S&P, and some celery seed. Waited... tasted, and before I read these responses ... I added prolly Tbsp and a half of Apple Cider Vinegar.  Much nicer ... Good Stuff! 

And, Oh yeah, this will be thrown on top of the 10 pound pork butt  (well, it was...) that is now resting in the cooler.  
Fresh French Oinion Soup, Pork Sammies, Fried red potato wegdes, ... We don't need no steenking veggies! The soup counts ! :razz: 

Pics to come...not sure which thread I'll post em in yet tho. LOL


----------



## Shawn White (May 1, 2005)

Kloset BBQR, your recipe sounds really great, I haven't put nearly enough effort into trying new coleslaws, just store bought or Mom's dressing recipe, and not very often at that...

where's the buttermilk you mentioned above Kloset?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR, your recipe sounds really great, I haven't put nearly enough effort into trying new coleslaws, just store bought or Mom's dressing recipe, and not very often at that...
> 
> where's the buttermilk you mentioned above Kloset?



Thanks for noticing my omission Shawn. Recipe has now been updated with 1/2 cup buttermilk.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> We make a red bbq slaw.



That's what I'm talk'n about!  =D>  =D>  =D> 
 =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> We make a red bbq slaw.



Hey Raine, is this donw with just your sauce or you have other secret ingredients?


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Nick, you usually use you vinegar sauce in place of the vinegar in your slaw recipe and in some regions of NC you add chopped tomato.

Check out Steven R's, How to Grill.  There is a slaw recipe with the NC Pulled Pork.  Use that as a start if you want.  I would like to have Raine's recipe though.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Give ya the recipe?  sure.........then I'd have to  :bump:


Damn, this place is crawling with 'hit people'.


----------

